# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  What was the cause of this fault?

## elkangorito

Note!! You can only see the picture below if you are "logged in" to the forum.  
The picture below shows a melted PVC sheath of the flexible metal conduit. *How could this have happened?*
This pic displays what did actually happen on a site in S.E. Asia. 
The blue thing is a metal RSJ.  http://www.renovateforum.com/picture...&pictureid=154

----------


## Vernonv

I don't see a pic when I click on the link. Does anyone else?

----------


## Terrian

obviously the cause of the fault is the user incorrectly posted a link to a picture, case solved.

----------


## watson

Pic is there now

----------


## Vernonv

> Pic is there now

  I still can't see anything. All I get is a white (empty) browser screen.

----------


## watson

Here she be......

----------


## dambat

Neutral breakdown.  Earth becomes the current return path.

----------


## Bros

Lazy welders again.

----------


## rrobor

As Lisa simpson would say "It Died, It Died.

----------


## Terrian

> Pic is there now

  nope, just a white screen.

----------


## Vernonv

> Neutral breakdown. Earth becomes the current return path.

  I'll second that.

----------


## Frankmc

Im also going for lazy welders ;-) 
Frank

----------


## chrisp

Have you had any lightning in the area in question? 
BTW, Is this another quiz (i.e. you know the answer, and want to see if we can work it out) or is it a real question (i.e. you don't know the answer and you are hoping that we might)?

----------


## elkangorito

To answer Chrisp...yes, it was a quiz question. :Wink:  
To those who said "lazy welders", absobloodlylutely correct!!  :2thumbsup:   
Sorry Chris...no lightning. :Frown:   
As for those who can't see the pic, I have no idea why not.
I uploaded the pic to my album in this site & used the "insert image" icon. This links the URL to the post.

----------

